# Meter la pata



## Like an Angel

Ciao a tutti!

Busqué por si alguien ya había preguntado este tema, pero no encontré nada (quizá busqué mal )

¿Cómo se dice en italiano *meter la pata *(hacer o decir algo inoportuno)? Por ejemplo:

A: ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estás? Tanto tiempo. ¿Cómo van todos los preparativos para tu casamiento?
B: Mal, no me caso.
A:  (qué metida de pata)

Grazie!


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao LikeanAngel!
Secondo me "meter la pata" potresti tradurlo in diversi modi:

_fare una figuraccia

fare una topica

fare una gaffe

_"Qué metida de pata!" puoi tradurlo con "che figura!", "che figuraccia!", "che topica!", "che gaffe!"

Vediamo se gli altri confermano o smentiscono .
Spero di esserti stata utile! 
BB.


----------



## Like an Angel

Veramente utile BB! Tante grazie! 

Ora, come dico "creo que metí la pata": credo/penso che ho fatto una figuraccia/topica/gaffe?

Grazie nuovamente!


----------



## irene.acler

Credo/Penso di aver fatto una figuraccia.
Credo/Penso che ho fatto una figuraccia.

Por cierto, BB, yo nunca he oído "fare una topica"!!!


----------



## BolleBlu

Like an Angel said:


> Veramente utile BB! Tante grazie!
> 
> Ora, come dico "creo que metí la pata": credo/penso che ho fatto una figuraccia/topica/gaffe?
> 
> Grazie nuovamente!



Secondo me "Creo que metí la pata" potresti tradurlo con

 "credo di aver fatto una gaffe/commesso una gaffe" 

oppure con "credo di aver fatto una figuraccia".

Ciao,
BB 

(scusa Irene, sono arrivata in ritardo )


----------



## BolleBlu

irene.acler said:


> Credo/Penso di aver fatto una figuraccia.
> Credo/Penso che ho fatto una figuraccia.
> 
> Por cierto, BB, yo nunca he oído "fare una topica"!!!



Esiste "fare una topica", magari è poco usato? Non saprei...

Qualcun altro che l'abbia sentito? 

Comunque il De Mauro lo contempla:
http://www.demauroparavia.it/121035

Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri.
Ciao,
BB


----------



## irene.acler

Ma dai, veramente non l'ho mai sentita. E comunque qui da queste parti non è conosciuta!


----------



## Like an Angel

Tante grazie BB e irene.acler!!


----------



## BolleBlu

irene.acler said:


> Ma dai, veramente non l'ho mai sentita. E comunque qui da queste parti non è conosciuta!



Allora di sicuro si usa meno delle altre espressioni equivalenti... magari solo in certe parti d'Italia.

Dai, spero di non aver fatto una gaffe! 

Ciao,


----------



## irene.acler

No, figurati! Così ho imparato una nuova espressione! Grazie.


----------



## freakit

BolleBlu said:


> Esiste "fare una topica", magari è poco usato? Non saprei...
> 
> Qualcun altro che l'abbia sentito?
> 
> Comunque il De Mauro lo contempla:
> http://www.demauroparavia.it/121035
> 
> Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri.
> Ciao,
> BB



Si potrebbe dire "Prendere una topica". Fare un topica non lo m'hai sentito.


----------



## irene.acler

Io non ho mai sentito neanche "prendere una topica"


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti di nuovo .
Siccome il tema sta incominciando ad appassionarmi , sono andata a vedere cosa dice il Garzanti, perchè ieri ho dato solo un'occhiata frettolosa al De Mauro.
Per chi, come me prima di documentarmi, non lo sapesse già, la parola topica ha due definizioni:

topica 1: _s. f_. nella retorica classica, la ricerca e la teoria dei luoghi comuni (_topoi_) su cui fondare le argomentazioni necessarie alla dimostrazione di una tesi.

topica 2: _s. f_. (_fam_.) azione o parola inopportuna, fatta o detta a sproposito; sbaglio: _fare una topica.

_Quindi anche il Garzanti riporta come esempio "fare una topica", ma io credo si possa dire benissimo anche "prendere una topica"... come risulta più famigliare ecco.

Spero di non essere stata pedante .

Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

No, al contrario sei stata molto utile!


----------



## thorwald34

¿*A*lguien me poddría traducir la expresión "meter la pata" en italiano? *M*uchas gracias y saludos,


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola thorwald34,

Hilos reunidos.
No te olvide de la función de búsqueda.
Gracias.


----------



## thorwald34

*M*uchas gracias y lo siento.....saludos


----------

